# Outside Storeage Lockers



## Lynn (May 11, 2014)

We just bought a 2006 23rs today from a pp and I noticed there aren't any outside lockers for storage. Has anyone added any for say hoses, chocks and maybe some place to store a generator?
Thanks in advance. Also.....any weirdness about these critters I should be aware of?


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Lynn said:


> We just bought a 2006 23rs today from a pp and I noticed there aren't any outside lockers for storage. Has anyone added any for say hoses, chocks and maybe some place to store a generator?
> Thanks in advance. Also.....any weirdness about these critters I should be aware of?


I had a custom size aluminum tread box built that I installed on the rear bumper, but it requires some serious reinforcement of the rear bumper. The stock bumpers as installed at the factorywon't support much more than a spare tire carrier.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

looks great!!! I would offer one bit of advice - you may want to paint the back black..... it is extremely reflective at night and blinding ..... i discovered how blinding when caravan'ing with a friend and was following..... which like i suggested to them adds a bit of potential road rage to someone else on the road behind you....or worse yet them blinded in traffic at night and bump you...


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

clarkely said:


> looks great!!! I would offer one bit of advice - you may want to paint the back black..... it is extremely reflective at night and blinding ..... i discovered how blinding when caravan'ing with a friend and was following..... which like i suggested to them adds a bit of potential road rage to someone else on the road behind you....or worse yet them blinded in traffic at night and bump you...


Thanks, for the suggestion, but in reality, a perfectly good, nice looking aluminum box is not going to see any spray paint. If the guy behind me gets flashed, he can do like I do when I'm blinded by a bright bumper.. He can back off. As far as road rage, you would be surprised at the calming effect the sound of a slide racking on a 1911 can have.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bob Landry said:


> looks great!!! I would offer one bit of advice - you may want to paint the back black..... it is extremely reflective at night and blinding ..... i discovered how blinding when caravan'ing with a friend and was following..... which like i suggested to them adds a bit of potential road rage to someone else on the road behind you....or worse yet them blinded in traffic at night and bump you...


Thanks, for the suggestion, but in reality, a perfectly good, nice looking aluminum box is not going to see any spray paint. If the guy behind me gets flashed, he can do like I do when I'm blinded by a bright bumper.. He can back off. As far as road rage, you would be surprised at the calming effect the sound of a slide racking on a 1911 can have.
[/quote]

Unless he has one as well







or an AR

My experience came from traveling with another family on a thorough the night drive .... which meant i was bucking wind the whole time instead of drafting off of him.....

My intention was simply to raise attention of it ......

i did something similar - they have been on for several years now .....faded....but otherwise still fine ..... used 19.99 wal mart boxes mounted on galvanized L with a couple long bolts and a mending plate ot mount around bumper .... one for sewer stuff ..... one for electric and fresh water.....


----------

